# What is this plant?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

What are its light requirements? Can it grow in 2.24 wpg?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

Tonina sp. 'Belem'
Need high lights 3+ wpg
Need low kh water.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our "plant Finder"... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=128


----------

